
Hire slow, fire slower - nuclearpengy
https://nathanjeffery.co/2015/10/17/hire-slow-fire-slower/
======
timwaagh
programmers are exceptionally slow to work in too, the same guy after a year
is going to be way more productive. i would get rid of anyone who does not
seem interested in tackling difficult problems and try to spend all their time
on scrum, meetings and documentation. you would need close tabs on the team to
be able to distinguish these from the rest.

hire cheap, fire slow and give out raises generously is the best way to win
the tech HR game.

~~~
nuclearpengy
Super valid points. Thanks. I definitely agree with giving out raises (and/or
bonuses) generously.

